# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti bektashi >  Mali Tomor,Baballaret Bektashian,Frasherinjet Shtylle e Kombit ton

## ashik

Vellezer e Motra sa na duhet aq edhe na ka Bekuar Zoti i Madherishem,Shqiperia ka Kryegjyshaten Boterore, HAXHI DEDE RESHAT BARDHI  KRYEGJYSHI BOTEROR,TE ROJE SA MALI TOMOR

----------


## notii

Selam Arshik a mundesh mem trugu diqka ne lidhje me Malin Tomor se kom degju amo nuk ka dit mem tregu ker kush Selamu Alejkum

----------


## geri891

un jam rritur afer atij mali. ne ate male ka tre vende te shenjta qe flasin per dy vllezer qe vinin nga iraku i sotshem, dhe qe kishin fuqi te mbinatyrshme, ku luftonin ndaje njerzve te keqije. njerin e qujne Abaz dhe tjetrin Ali, ne vendet qe mendohet qe kane derdhur gjak apo kane eshtrat jane te shenjta, kame shume fakte qe nese u bene keq ta kthejne me te keq, por nuk di te kete ndodhur ndonje mbrekulli, ne keto vende te shenjta festohet diten. 22 gusht, me mijra njerez nga e gjithe bota, dhe nga amerika kane ardhur.

----------


## Bel ami

Disa sqarime: Ja si u krijua kulti i Malit te Tomorit. Nje dervish nga teqeja e Kulmakut qe ndodhet ne Malin e Tomorrit shkoi per pelegrinazh ne Vendet e Shenjta per te kryer Haxhillekun. Po ashtu ai shkoi edhe ne vende te tjera si tek mezari i Aliut, i Hasanit,Hysenit etj.
 Tek mezari i Abaz Aliut ai mori nje traste balte dhe e solli ne Malin e Tomorrit aty ku gjendet tyrbja.eshtu filloi zanafilla e pelegrinazhit ne Malin e Tomorrit qe Naimi ne poemen e tij Abaz-Aliu e pershkruan me vargjet:
_ Abas Aliu zu Tomorre 
erdhi afer nesh
Shqiperia s'mbet e gjore
se Zoti e desh_ 
Abaz Aliu eshte nje nga martiret e luftes se Qerbelase dhe rrjedh prej familjes se Profetit as.U fol se banoret e Tomorrit pane nje flake te madhe qe erdhi nga qielli dhe u ul ne Tomorr dhe se ai ishte shpirti i Abaz Aliut.Keshtu ne muajin gusht kur u shfaq ajo flaka besohet se vjen edhe shpirti i Abaz Aliut ndaj kryhen pelegrinazhe.

----------


## Bel ami

Ashik, jam ne nje mendje me ty.Shqiperia vertete eshte per tu krenuar sepse ne Tirane eshte Kryegjyshata Boterore e Bektashinjve. Por me vjen keq qe ne administraten e Kryegjyshates jane punesuar ca matrapaze qe bejne shitje te tokeve te komunitetit Bektashi.Dede Reshati duhet qe me shkopin e drejtesise ti cporre kete fare njerezish qe po privatizojne cdo dite e me shume qindra hektare toke te Teqeve Bektashiane.

----------

